# Windows 7 Bluescreen & Fehlercode



## Olaf Oktober (26. März 2010)

Habe in unregelmäßigen Abständen Bluescreens mit folgendem Fehlercode:

0x000000f4 (0x0000000000000003, 0xfffffa8005288b30, 0xfffffa8005288e10,  0xfffff80002fc9240)

Ich weiß, daß man eine dafür angelegte Datei (C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP) auslesen könnte, um genaueres zu erfahren - nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie bzw. mit welchem Programm? Noch besser wäre es, wenn mir jemand aufgrund des Fehlercodes gleich sagen könnte, woran es liegt.... (Treiber? RAM?....).

Ahso - Problem ist dann, daß er danach maximal bis zu "Windows startet" Screen bootet und dann freezt.... oder gar nicht soweit kommt und mit der Meldung " a disk read error occurred" zum Neustart auffordert. 

Systemreparatur funktioniert auch nicht, d.h. Meldung "....konnte nicht reparariert werden."

Einzige Hilfe, die bisher funktionierte, ist PC komplett ausschalten und wieder einschalten.... dann läufts mal eine unbestimmte Zeit (Tage) normal weiter.

Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2010)

Die Stop-0xf4 Fehlermeldung bedeutet, dass einer der vielen Prozesse oder Threads, die wichtig für die Systemfunktionen sind, unerwartet beendet wurde. Gründe dafür gibt es viele, evtl. kann man mit Hilfe der Minidumpauswertung dem auf die Schliche kommen. Ob man den Grund damit herausfinden kann, bleibt abzuwarten.
Hier eine kurze Anleitung für die Auswertung der Minidump (Memory.dmp).

Gebe bitte noch an, welche Festplatten bei dir eingebaut sind und wie diese angeschlossen sind.
Mach auch ein paar Screenshots mit CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD).


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

Übertaktet? Wenn ja, auf Standarttakt setzten. RAM mit Memtest überprüfen.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (26. März 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten....

Nein - RAM ist nicht übertaktet, alles Standart. Mem-Test hab ich gestern mal ca. 3Stunden laufen lassen, war bis dato keine Error-Meldung oder ähnliches (oder muß Mem-Test den ganzen Tag durchlaufen???

CPU-Z mach ich mal am Wochenende, habe ich gerade nicht installiert....

Eine Festplatte, Samsung 500GB, ist eingebaut. Habe sie mit der Installation von Win7 auf AHCI umgestellt - kann natürlich sein, daß ich da im BIOS was verkehrt gemacht habe. Welche Einstellungen sind im BIOS zwingend für den AHCI-Modus nötig (habe da, wo ich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen konnte, dies auch gemacht.... den nötigen Treiber habe ich auch in Win7 aktiviert, kann man ja nachträglich machen)???

Gestern hatte ich 3 Bluescreens - 1x kurz nach dem Hochfahren und später noch 2x beim Musikhören mit Winamp (Musik fing an mit stottern, dann Konfetti-Streifen-Desktop und anschließend Bluescreens).

Einmal komplett alles ausgeschaltet, 5min gewartet, eingeschaltet und seit dem läuft der PC wie er soll. Hatte ich genauso vor 14 Tagen, dazwischen keine Probs.... eigenartig?

Schonma Danke für weitere Antworten....


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2010)

Lies mal die Minidump aus und poste die Ausertung.


----------



## ole88 (26. März 2010)

Auch ich habe diese bluescreens allerdings wohl weil windows bei dem letzten update mist gebaut hat und ich deswegen dieses problem habe. wie bekomm ich das weg?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. März 2010)

So - hier erstmal die beiden CPU-Z Ansichten. Das Windows Debugging Tool mach ich heut abend - hab gerade gesehen, daß es über 600MB sind (muß ich das zwingend auf eine DVD brennen oder kann ich das auch auf die Festplatte schmeissen?)

@ole88 - von welchem letzten update schreibst Du.... setz mal einen Link dazu. 

Thx


----------



## Momchilo (27. März 2010)

Die "Konfetti-Streifen" klingen für mich eher nach einem Hardwaredefekt.
An AHCI kann es nicht liegen, da bei einem Fehler bzw. bei einer falschen Einstellung Windows gar nicht mehr starten würde.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

@Olaf Oktober: die ~23MB große "Install 64-bit Itanium version 6.11.1.404 [23.8 MB]" von dem Link reicht vollkommen aus.

@Ole88: Wie lauten bei dir die Bluescreenmeldungen. Und werden bei dir auch minidumps geschrieben, bzw. hast du die Systemeinstellungen entsprechend eingestellt, dass minidumps geschrieben werden?


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2010)

also ich hab ganz am anfang atapi.sys meldungen gehabt die ist inzwischen weg, jetzt kommt nur noch ne stop meldung, nein ich hab keine minidumps fürs schreiben.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

@ole88: Kannst du die Stop-Fehlermeldung aufschreiben oder abfotografieren?
Falls der Bluescreen gleich wieder weg ist, deaktiviere zunächst den automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern. Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Automatisch Neustart durchführen deaktivieren. Im gleichen Fenster kannst du gleich noch überprüfen, ob ein Kernelspeicherabbild geschrieben wird (Minidump).


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2010)

ja mach ich, ne ich hab scho so das er mir denn bluescreen anzeigt, mal schaun wanns wieder soweit ist.

ich meinte mit dem von microsoft das die in nem update nen fehler hatten der diese datei infiziert. steht auch z.b. in der aktuellen c´t


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

Ein Update von Win7? Habe ich noch nicht gehört/gelesen (was aber auch nichts zu sagen hat ).
Kannst du in der c´t noch mal nachsehen, um welches Update es sich genau handelt?

Vielleicht hängt es ja auch damit zusammen, dass du vorher bereits Probleme mit der atapi.sys gehabt hast!?


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2010)

hmm find ich grad nich oder es war in der letzten ausgabe.
hmmm ich glaub ich hau win7 komplett neu drauf mich frusten die ständigen bluescreens so langsam.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

Wenn die Probs von dem Update kommen, wäre das wohl die beste Lösung.
Wenn nicht, kannst du dich ja noch mal melden. Viel Glück.


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2010)

mach ich^^


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. März 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @Olaf Oktober: die ~23MB große "Install 64-bit Itanium version 6.11.1.404 [23.8 MB]" von dem Link reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> N'abend.... läßt sich nicht installieren - bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung "Dieses Installationspaket wird auf dieser Plattform nicht unterstützt. Wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller des Produktes." ... und nun?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

Dann musst du doch das ganze WDK Paket herunterladen und die ISO auf CD brennen (oder mounten).
Die weitere Vorgehensweise steht im Link von Microsoft.

Oder Probiere es mit der 32-bit Version, die ebenfalls auf dem 64-bit OS laufen müsste.

Du hast aber ein 64bit Betriebssystem, wie in deiner Sig steht?!


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. März 2010)

64bit - Ja, hab ich  (der Gedanke kam mir vorhin auch schon, sodaß ich gleich nochmal nachschauen mußte - hätte ja sein können, daß mir der Händler eine 32bit-Version in einer 64bit-Hülle unterjubeln wollte... aber nein, alles 64bit.) Ok - dann doch die ganzen 600MB downloaden.... wenn ich soweit bin, mach ich Meldung... außer die Bluescreens hintern mich daran.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. März 2010)

So - hier die ausgelesene File vom Debugging Tool... hoffe, es sagt was aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2010)

Ich glaube du hast vergessen, die Datei anzuhängen...

Edit: OK, jetzt sind sie da, allerdings ist die Dumpdatei nicht in Ordnung (partially corrupt).
Probiere es bitte nach dem nächsten Mal, wenn eine Mini-Dump geschrieben wird erneut.

Überprüfe bitte auch deine Festplatte nach Fehlern mit HDTune und mache einen Screenshot vom Reiter Health.

Wenn dies aufgrund der Bluescreens nicht geht, erhöhe im Bios die Spannung der RAMs auf 2,0V bzw. stelle diesen Wert fest ein.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. März 2010)

Hier die Werte von HDTune.... gabs denn bei den CPU-Z Werten was zu bemängeln?

Edit: Jetzt hatte ich gerade wieder einen Bluescreen (während des Error-Scan mit HDTune). Die neue Dumpdatei ist wieder "partially corrupt" - das kann doch nicht sein,
daß die jedes mal unbrauchbar ist - wie soll man dann auf eine Lösung kommen???


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. März 2010)

Hier noch die dazugehörige Win7 Ereignissanzeige, falls das was hilft...?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2010)

Die Einstellungen der RAM´s (CPU-Z) sehen gut aus.

Bei den HDTune - SMART Werten, fällt der Ultra DMA CRC Error Count auf. Bisher gab es 3329 Übertragungsfehler zum Mainboard. Checke bitte mal das Datenkabel, ob das richtig an der Festplatte und am Mainboard sitzt. Wenn ja, nimm ein anderes Datenkabel. Bringt das auch nichts, könnte der SATA Port des Mainboards einen Schuss haben. Probiere dann einen anderen SATA Port aus.
Auch die hohe Soft Read Error Rate (gibt an, wie oft das Betriebssystem die gelesenen Daten als fehlerhaft verworfen hat) lässt auf Fehler an der Festplatte bzw. an der Datenübertragung schließen.


Die Ereignisanzeige hilft leider nicht, aber mit den SMART Werten von HDTune haben wir mal eine Richtung in der wir suchen müssen. Passt ja dann auch zu der Fehlermeldung, die du im Startpost geschrieben hast "a disk read error occurred". Die Einstellung der RAM kannst du deshalb mal so lassen, wie sie sind.

Edit: Probiere die Festplattenprüfung mit HDTune, nachdem du die Datenkabel überprüft bzw. ausgetauscht hast.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (28. März 2010)

Perfekt - hab jetzt beides getauscht - das Datenkabel und den SATA-Port am Mainboard. HD-Tune Error Scan ist gerade eben auch durchgelaufen - alles ok. Ich hoffe und denke mal, daß das so bleibt  .

@ Simpel1970 - Danke für Deine Hilfestellungen, muß wohl ein Defekt oder zumindest Wackelkontakt des Kabels bzw. Ports sein. Wobei die Datenkabel allgemein ziemlich wackelig im SATA-Port stecken.... nun gut.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2010)

Gern geschehen. Hoffen wir, dass es das war.


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

Mach dein Windows 7 neu drauf? Haste das schon probiert?


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2010)

sooo, ich hab kaspersky 4mal durchlaufen lassen beim dritten mal hat er nen keylogger und auch noch was andres entdeckt, seitdem kein bluescreen mehr, also wirds das wohl gewessen sein womit windows infiziert war.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2010)

@ole88: In dem Fall würde ich mir erst recht überlegen, ob ich Windows neu aufsetze.


----------



## ole88 (31. März 2010)

hmmm naja bis etz hatte ich eigentlich keinen blue mehr, und ich hab ka lust etz alles neu zu machen von daher bis etz gehts^^ is besser geworden


----------



## Diezer (31. März 2010)

Nunja wenn die Fehler nicht mehr auftreten seitdem du das SATA Datenkabel gewechselt hast könnte es ein Kabelbruch gewesen sein oder der SATA Port auf dem Mainboard ist hinüber.

Aber Win 7 neusaufsetzen wäre nochmal ein Plan um zu sehen was dann passiert, wenn die Platte wieder auf dem anfänglichen Port ist.

Aber musst du wissen 

MfG Diezer


----------



## Stoli (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi, habe auch ein Bluescreen problem, habe auch schon wie hier beschrieben eine Auswertung mit diesem Dump tool durchgeführt, es steht dort das mit meinem Speicher nicht stimmen soll.
[URL=http://www.sourimage.com] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Stoli: Poste bitte den gesamten Auswertungstext.

Mache auch noch Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).

Seit wann hast du das Bluescreenproblem mit dem PC? Seit kurzem erst, oder schon immer?


----------



## Stoli (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi, wo finde ich das mit dem CPU-Z ? sehe da keine weiteren Reiter. 
Die Bluescreen fehler kommen erst seit ca. 2-3 wochen, habe aber so weit ich das noch weiss nichts am system großartig verändert.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Z: CPU-Z - Info-Tool für Prozessor & Mainboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Reiter habe ich gelb markiert. Diese einzeln anklicken und jeweils einen Screenshot machen.

Screenshots kannst du ganz einfach mit dem wineigenen Snipping Tool machen: Screenshots erstellen mit dem Snipping Tool - Windows Anleitungen und FAQ

Wenn die Bluescreens erst seit Kurzem auftreten, überprüfe deinen RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Am einfachsten lädst du dir die USB-Key Version runter und richtest das Programm auf einem USB-Stick ein (einfach USB Stick anschließen und die USB-Key Version starten -> USB Stick auswählen -> Fertig) und bootest den PC anschließend über den USB Stick. Memtest startet dann außerhalb von Windows. Lasse den Test ca 2-4 Std. laufen.

Auch noch interessant wäre, ob es immer die gleichen Stopfehlercodes sind, oder ob diese variieren.


----------



## Stoli (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Sorry habs nicht früher gepackt. Hier die screens zu der Auwertung mit CPU-Z:

 [URL]http://www.sourimage.com/pictures/8579773ef14969922979ff5d0cab0294.jpg

 [URL]http://www.sourimage.com/pictures/111e9341b6ce040d0f5c63534f0b1ee0.png

 [URL]http://www.sourimage.com/pictures/e394321fb633539c5c19c85fdb201b90.png

 [URL]http://www.sourimage.com/pictures/a6661616b9a4ff2dba3119ca4fc23222.png

 [URL]http://www.sourimage.com/pictures/4c7c98135ff610a882a85a824c32f67e.png] 

Sodale, hoffe du kannst jetzt was draus lesen 
Zu den Stop Fehlercodes kann ich nur sagen, das ich nicht genau weiss welchen Wert ich da aufschreiben muss, wenns nächste mal nen BSCR. gibt mach ich nochmal nen screeni und poste ihn hier nochmal-

LG!


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Dezember 2010)

Folgende Einstellungen würde ich ausprobieren, um Probleme durch die Vollbestückung auszuschließen (auch wenn die Probleme erst seit kurzem auftreten):

Timings der RAM auf 6-6-6-18. RAM-Spannung auf 1,9V.
Northbridgespannung auf 1,3 - 1,35V.

Mache aber zuerst die Memtest-Prüfung, um einen Defekt auszuschließen!


----------

